# Gonna finally jump in....



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I have been wanting to learn to fly fish for years. I have farted around with it when I was younger and enjoyed it. Over the last few years I intended to get a decent rod/reel but after I sold my boat I fished less and less inshore and spent much of my time kayak fishing offshore.

Well now, I have been kayak fishing less offshore and more inshore. Just as I figured I got bit by the desire to learn to fly fish. 

Anyways, I am looking for recommendations for a good to decent trout/red combo. I don't want to spend a fortune but at the same time I don't want buy something that wont last. In a nutshell I dont need a Stella when a Stradic will do. 

Yall's advice is much appreciated. :thumbsup:


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

A simple 8-9wt tfo rod like the professional 2 or signature series. Easy to learn with, have a warranty as well. Then check out Allen reels, the drag systems is flawless and back by the best customer service. 20 lb backing, Rio or courtland floating fly line Line. 

Good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrl0004 (May 7, 2015)

FreeDiver said:


> A simple 8-9wt tfo rod like the professional 2 or signature series. Easy to learn with, have a warranty as well. Then check out Allen reels, the drag systems is flawless and back by the best customer service. 20 lb backing, Rio or courtland floating fly line Line.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> ...


^^ Good advice there! You may also want to look at Redington rods too. As mentioned above, the Allen reels are the best for the money when it comes to saltwater.


----------



## Snobbler (Jun 23, 2009)

FreeDiver pretty well nailed it on the head. And I can also speak for the quality and exceptional customer service you get when you purchase and Allen flyreel. As far as a flyrod check out echo flyrods, specfically the Ion. This rod definatly wont break the bank but is still just as fast as the high dollar rods.


----------



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

I agree with FreeDiver - good advice. Think about getting two spools and have floating on one for the inside and put intermediate slow sink on the other for deeper or in the surf with waves.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

I should have mentioned more rods, I still use my tfo.. But there's plenty of rods out there that aren't gonna kill the bank. Scott, Echo, Remington, Orvis, TFO, Sage all have a rod that will fit the budget. Just make sure it's a saltwater rod. And stay away from plastic reel. I'm a huge fan of Allen reels, think that was obvious  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm another fan of Redington rods. I have 5 different Redington Rods and enjoy every one of them. Redington is owned by Sage.

I do also have Redington reels which I'm really not a big fan of, I do love my Lamson 3.5 Speedster and for the money the Lamson Konic is a great reel. I have used a (Konic) in the salt and at the beach & bay now for about 5 years w/out issue. Not something I can say about my Orvis reel that has been to the shop twice now in the last 6 years.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Should I go with the Alpha III or Kraken? Is the Kraken worth the extra money? 3(7-9wt) or 4(9-11wt), intention is to target tailing reds?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

mrl0004 said:


> ^^ Good advice there! You may also want to look at Redington rods too. As mentioned above, the Allen reels are the best for the money when it comes to saltwater.



Aint lying there.....I broke my Ross Rod and thought I'd just throw it away. Fer $50 they are gonna replace it! I told em the break was operator error not a flaw and they said it didn't matter, send it in, and I'll get a new one!!!:notworthy::thumbsup:

BPS has a combo Reddington/Ross in 7/8/9 wt reel and an 8wt rod fer $149 I think.... Purty nice, and I have caught 3 big bulls w// mine so far....


----------



## mrl0004 (May 7, 2015)

hsiF deR said:


> Should I go with the Alpha III or Kraken? Is the Kraken worth the extra money? 3(7-9wt) or 4(9-11wt), intention is to target tailing reds?


I'd go with the Alpha III, that's what I have on my 8wt for reds


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

About to order the Alpha III, question I have is do I get the 3 or 4? The 3 is rated 7-9 and the 4 is rated 9-12. 
My gut tells me I should go with the 3.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

match it to the rod. That is what those #s are about .

That 7-9 should match up w/7,8,9 wt rod


----------

